# Dress code for Lancome



## Arose10 (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anyone know the dress code for Lancôme in general? I was told the length of my nails had to be short but don't remember the exact measurement. And what kind of shoes? I know the rest is all black.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 9, 2017)

If you are asking about inside ulta it is pretty laid back . regarding nails they do not have to be specific length but they have to look clean and manicured.


----------



## Arose10 (Sep 11, 2017)

Yes. The Lancôme rep sent me the dress code but it says short? How short I usually get acrylics? But I don't do long. Just short and squared? Does it have to be a specific color?

thank you for all your help


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2017)

My lancome co workers at ulta always had semi short, like nicely done mani - gel or acrylic and they wore all the colors, even black.


----------



## handmedownstars (Aug 4, 2018)

I've worked several retailers that have Lancome and none have been terribly strict. With nails just consider if you are doing someones makeup, are you going to stab someone in the eye with your nail? Is the length of your nails going to be scary coming at their face? Will they see dirt under your nails? 

Shoes- black.. Most retailers have different standards mostly regarding how casual they can be.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 15, 2021)

Going to semi-hijack the thread...

Typically the code is black. When I was with them, the uniform colour was a grey/silver with black shoes. Nails well manicured. For the ladies they had to wear Lancome nail polish.

When I was with their Club Artiste Make-up Team, the uniform they gave us was black, both in long and short sleeved versions for both the ladies and the men.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 17, 2021)

Somerset said:


> Was the length of the nails important at this event? The main thing they paid attention to was clothing.



As long as the nails weren’t too long. (Sorry I don’t remember what the exact nail length was, but they did have a requirement on the length).

Here are some throwback pics of the uniforms... circa around early 2000’s. Mind you, brands like this changed up their uniforms every few years.


----------



## Maunt45 (Mar 28, 2022)

My wife went to this show. She wore shoes and had normal long nails.


----------

